# hymer water pump II



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

hello peeps, new to both motor homing and Hymers. 

have recently purchased a 644 (96), and i am unable to draw water, no problem passing it :lol: 

vehicle had been laid up for the winter, i don't read german :roll: so the manual is useless to me.

the truma unit is firing up ok, taps click ok, but definately no pumping going on.

is there a procedure for start up, where is the pump hidden so i can test it?

who is kaiser sosay

ta very much


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi pam 
we brought a hymer b524 we also had a german manual I managed to get an English version through Brownhills cost £18
if your motorhome is the same as ours turn all taps on to hot and run(can you hear the pump running, ours is under the seat in the lounge.) until it stops spitting then turn taps to cold until spitting stops
regards Graham


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Pump*

Most Hymers of that age seem to have a submersible pump in the water tank. If yours is like ours was, you'll find it in the lounge under the seat forward of the rear axle.

It's quite possible to get the system air-locked. Close the stop taps near the boiler (usually mini stop on the hot & cold lines) Make sure that the frost switch (Plunger switch with red top close to boiler) is pulled up, to ensure you don't dump all the water. Then open all the taps, including the shower and toilet, until water starts to flow - usually spitting air - until you get a constant flow at each appliance. That indicates that the boiler is full, and you can then turn each of them off. If no water comes through the taps at all, then you have a faulty pump or a blockage somewhere.

The pumps do seem a bit fragile, but you can get new ones quite easily, and it's possible to do the job yourself quite easily. Try Hymer UK, or Peter Hambilton at Preston. (Hymerdirect)

Hope this helps

Smick


----------



## 107097 (Sep 18, 2007)

We had the same problem after the winter. In our case the fuse had blown. (on our Hymer under front passenger seat).

good luck,
oyvind


----------

